# Leisure Battery



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Where's the best place to get a leisure Battery in the UK?
Just on my way home to Portugal and the leisure battery has died completely if not on hook up, driving, or in the sun.
Any of the big chain suppliers do a deal on leisure batteries?
Currently in Lancs and heading south for the ferry.
Van is a Hymer Exsis....don't know the type of battery till I get it out from under the front seat!!


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

There a place in Tewkesbury that has been very helpful and advertises widely, just off J9 of M5
pm me if you want more info or advice
Mike


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Roadpro near Northampton for Banner batteries but not open until Tuesday I guess.


There's always Halfords as well.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

As you are in Lancashire, Alpha batteries in Rochdale seem to have a good selection at reasonable prices. Bank holiday weekend though! Their tel no is 01706 356 356 with free next day delivery.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

You have to be careful as if it is like mine then it was a low profile gel battery selected by Hymer to fit under the front seats. I have since converted to Varta Silver "wet" but it not just a simple swop. Not hard though.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I used Trayna batteries online shop - for a Hymer spec gel battery. Next day delivery but doubt if that applies on a bank holiday weekend. Good luck!


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I bought from these people, battery's came quick. Mines a 2001 Hymer B584 with battery's under seats and this is what I bought.
https://advancedbatterysupplies.co.uk/abslp110ampleisurebattery


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for all those replies...
I'm a bit stuck really as I only have a basic tool kit with me and there are10 or 12 big bolts to get the seat out!!! ( surely Hymer could have designed that bit a little better!!!???)

pretty sure it's a gel battery , looking at the paperwork on the van, but obviously I need to get the old one out b4 buying.....
guess I 'll be roughing it till I get home....( and paying for camp site hook ups !)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When and where are you crossing on the ferry, I am thinking that a dealer on the way would be able to help you out by supplying and changing the battery for you.
My thought was Southdowns 023 9240 1821. Portsmouth, or Premier 01243 210030 in Chichester, or Johns Cross 01580-881288 on the A21,if you are heading to Dover.Folkstone . You could order a battery and arrange for them to fit when you arrive.

cabby


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Garcia said:


> Thanks for all those replies...
> I'm a bit stuck really as I only have a basic tool kit with me and there are10 or 12 big bolts to get the seat out!!! ( surely Hymer could have designed that bit a little better!!!???)
> 
> pretty sure it's a gel battery , looking at the paperwork on the van, but obviously I need to get the old one out b4 buying.....
> guess I 'll be roughing it till I get home....( and paying for camp site hook ups !)


Your seat must be different to mine, mines got 2 bolts at the front top of seat box and 2 countersunk Allen screws at the back, all bolts hold the seat swivel onto seat box. 
If changing from gel to wet acid the charge unit probably has a battery type selection switch.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Tayna batteries do an excellent service, 24 hours from order to delivery within the UK and prices that are VERY competitive. Their service is also excellent - they got two LB to us in France in 47 hours at a cost of less than 1 purchased locally.......

Tayna Batteries

I have used them for three different types of battery and have always been VERY impressed by their price and service.

Dave


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Just an update on my battery problem for anyone interested......got the seat out....there were TWELVE Allen type bolts holding it in!!!!!!
I guess because the seat belt is integral to the seat and not attached to the vehicle, there needs to be a secure attachment, but 12 bolts does seem a little like overkill,
Surprised to find it was a wet , acid battery and looking in the cells , ALL 6 were dry ! But then , when one cannot access the battery, it's not surprising that it has not been topped up. Just topped it up and am now charging to see if it I'll hold a charge......
Looked at the electro bloc while under the seat....looked to me as if it was set to Gel as opposed to acid...I've certainly never touched it.....it didn't look to me like the battery had been changed since it as built...but....
Question...curious as to what might happen if the controller was set to the wrong type of battery?..?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Garcia said:


> Question...curious as to what might happen if the controller was set to the wrong type of battery?..?


Most likely battery damage as they have differing charge rate needs.

.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Any reports on the new tech batteries? Varta 

Bosch / Varta S5 110ha Etc? Good LB??

Good way to go? 

my existing is not lasting as it should now.. Gotta change it soon.

AB


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Rather than start a good "discussion" on here read a recent one on another forum concerning these batteries.

http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk...rhome-Matters/Leisure-batteries-again-/39131/

Kev


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Kev – I read much of the long and informative replies on the link you've provided and at the end of itwas just as confused by the differing opinions and advice as I was when I started reading the thread.


I bought Banner Energy Bull batteries ayear ago and they are working as they should do.


Suits me – may not suit everyone.


:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

alexblack13 said:


> Any reports on the new tech batteries? Varta
> 
> Bosch / Varta S5 110ha Etc? Good LB??
> 
> ...


Very pleased with mine. I bought it in Jan from these people. [email protected] Order over the web on Friday afternoon and it came Saturday Morning. Excellent battery and quick free delivery.

I went for the Bosch name at £14 extra as I thought it would add more than that value if I sold the van!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The argument about which batteries to get keep popping up on the self build site and there is no conclusion to it, in the end I just went for *Dual 125ah = 250ah* fit under the Ducato seats, not had a problem with 3 different sets in three vans so far, (nor have the new owners) £170 job done.


----------

